# My New 280Z



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok, I just received a 1981 280ZX with a rebuilt L28. It has a 5 speed in it, and everything has been tested and rebuilt. It has a new coil, wires, cap, and rotor. So right now I am set to just putts around town, although I would enjoy adding a few more ponies. I bought a L28et off of eBay the other day, and I am taking it to get rebuilt as so as I get it. I plane to get a completely new exhaust, header for the L28 (I am just going to port the turbo exhaust manifold), cold air, and anything else that seems like a good idea. I am completely open to suggestions. I will try and have pics up later this week.

Thanks guys


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's is freaking awesome dude. The 300ZX (Z31) and the 280ZX's are my FAV cars. The 280 had that nice sports car that would whoop anyones ass sorta feel. PICS!!! Crank up the boost man if you want some ponies. I'm not sure how much boost a stock L28 will hold but from the ones I've saw they are beefy as hell.


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

yea man post some pics


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> That's is freaking awesome dude. The 300ZX (Z31) and the 280ZX's are my FAV cars. The 280 had that nice sports car that would whoop anyones ass sorta feel. PICS!!! Crank up the boost man if you want some ponies. I'm not sure how much boost a stock L28 will hold but from the ones I've saw they are beefy as hell.


Well I just had the L28 rebuilt +, which basically mean with forged parts. So I am going to get a cam with it too. THe L28et will be rebuilt an hopefully be in by xmas.


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

TheJackal said:


> yea man post some pics


Pics will be here at the lastest this weekend. Hopefully by then I can get her cleaned up, and everything just the way I want. Mind you these pics will be with it bone stock.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

welcome to the forums. We need more 280z's on the site it's mostly 300's get pics as soon as posible!!!


----------



## Jason92Classic (Mar 16, 2004)

The car is actually a 1981 280ZX in Burgundy Metal Flake. It's a gorgeous color that needs to be redone by a master craftsman. We'll have pics up soon.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Don't touch the NA engine. Save all the $$ for the turbo project. You will never make more than 200rwhp on an NA, unless you spend a bunch of $$ and rebuild it again with higher compression. Get a good T3/T4 turbo (biggest one you can find, even the "big" ones will never be too much for an L28), get a good aftermarket turbo cam, get a good fuel pump, and if you can afford it, a stand alone ECU with bigass injectors. Intercoolers are a must for high boost applications. you will need a better clutch. You will need better tires. You will need better brakes. You will want a minimum of 3 inch ID exhaust, anything less will cost you HP on a turbo car. Get a metal head gasket. Get forged pistons. Have the crankshaft balanced and knife edged while it's being rebuilt. Have everything in the engine (pistons, rods, and crank) chryo-treated. if you really want a bad mother... N2O is always an option.

NA L28's suck... last forever, but make very little power. With nissan, it's all about the forced induction.


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok, to every who wanted to see her. There are two pics.

http://www.flameth.com/254424_1_full.jpg
http://www.flameth.com/254424_2_full.jpg


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

holy shite!!! that thing is beautiful.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Go the 280ZX

I have an '81 5 speed myself, it is NA ATM but am looking to build a L28et as soon as i have everything else upgraded first,

let me know how yours turns out :cheers:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

That's hot. I like.  :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I saw a 280ZX yesturday. Your is a brand new show-room quality car compared to this one. I sware if I would've had 500 bucks in my wallet I would've jumped out and said get out and hand it to them.


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

nissan_280zx said:


> Go the 280ZX
> 
> I have an '81 5 speed myself, it is NA ATM but am looking to build a L28et as soon as i have everything else upgraded first,
> 
> let me know how yours turns out :cheers:


I'll keep you posted on what is going on with her. I already have the et myself, and I am just going to rebuilt it at my leasure. I need to completely strip the undercarriage, and recoat it, eventually, hopefully soon, I need to get her repainted. 

Later fools


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I saw a 280ZX yesturday. Your is a brand new show-room quality car compared to this one. I sware if I would've had 500 bucks in my wallet I would've jumped out and said get out and hand it to them.


Thanks for the compliment. I am going to try and out do the rivals.


----------

